# female heat cycle changes???



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Macy went into heat 8/19 I just recently noticed the discharge color has changed from a reddish to a milky looking color, is this normal? She seems to be drinking more water and a bit more whinny and restless, is this normal as well or should I be worried?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

You sure she didn't come into contact AT ALL with any male dogs? Is this her first heat?


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

DaneMama said:


> You sure she didn't come into contact AT ALL with any male dogs? Is this her first heat?


posative no male dogs, she is 12 so no not her first heat, its her 2nd since I have had her, I just didn't really pay much attention to her first one cause I had lost the tip of my finger and was in a lot of pain, going to therapy ect.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Do you have a thermometer to take her temp? At 12 years old and post heat cycle you need to consider pyometra as a possible issue.


----------



## mheath0429 (Sep 8, 2012)

DaneMama said:


> Do you have a thermometer to take her temp? At 12 years old and post heat cycle you need to consider pyometra as a possible issue.


Agreed. Honestly, id take her to the vet.. if you dont mind me asking, whydidnt you spay her when you are got her?


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

mheath0429 said:


> Agreed. Honestly, id take her to the vet.. if you dont mind me asking, whydidnt you spay her when you are got her?


I took her temp it is 100.8 (normal). This is what I read, Proestrus Stage; Discharge:
Your female may suddenly spend a lot of time licking herself. Take a tissue and wipe her vulva. If you notice red discharge, and her vulva is swollen, that’s a pretty good indicator that your dog is definitely coming into heat. The Estrus Stage of the Dog Heat Cycle typically last from 5-14 days. The time your dog is fertile (her actual heat). At this stage, the discharge typically changes from red to straw colored. She may whimper. So i am wondering is it possible she is just in the estrus stage thats why the color change and whinniness. 

As for not fixing her when I got her, I have only had her a little less than a year, she was very very sick when I rescued her, she went into heat shortly after I got her well enough to even be able to stand up on her own....I also was not doing to well myself my injury is still not quite healed. I have given it much thought, she is 12yrs old so her age is a big consideration for me


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Rvent

Since she is not running a temp you might try some Raspberry Leaf Tea. I just make a pitcher and give in addition to daily water. I would try to make her drink 2 or 3 cups per day and see if that helps. It should cause a little more drainage but will help clear out her uterus.


----------

